# spades what



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

is a good way to cook them


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I just salted them and fried them... white, flaky, tasty


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

when i doubt grill em


----------

